# Yet Another hitch hiker....?



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

Umm Some sort of slug???

Thanks for the help

Ryan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Yep, looks like a sea slug and when it dies it's going to destroy your tank.


----------



## Pointy (Oct 1, 2012)

altcharacter said:


> Yep, looks like a sea slug and when it dies it's going to destroy your tank.


Poison? So remove him?

Ryan


----------



## J_T (Mar 25, 2011)

altcharacter said:


> Yep, looks like a sea slug and when it dies it's going to destroy your tank.


Well, not out right,

but it will release toxins, that can have effects on other inhabitants. And sometimes they die, adding more strain to an already stressed sytem. Thus a domino effect starts... and can result in the above statement.

It is very likely that slug will die. Most are obligate eaters. They eat one thing, and one thing only.


----------



## wildexpressions (May 3, 2010)

Pointy said:


> Umm Some sort of slug???
> 
> Thanks for the help
> 
> Ryan


spend the time and try and identify it so you can decide on whether you can keep it. If you can not identify it than you should give it away or dispose of it. Most slugs are at best mildly poisonous and there are some slugs that do well in the aquarium. That said some are quite poisonous, a rare few that are extremely toxic and most of them don't do well in the aquarium.

Google images is a great way to search for slugs and there are sites like http://slugjunkie.com/ that are devoted to slugs. They are pretty cool addition if it is a safe one. The most common yellow ones I a aware of live off sponges and various hard corals.


----------



## nynick (Jul 25, 2012)

As a very general rule, if it seems to have no defense what so ever and it brightly colored, get rid of it. If you were a soft, nutritious morsel cruising along at 0.004 mph in the midst of millions of predators on a reef you would not be bright yellow just because it is pretty.....it is probably a warning. Eat me and DIE!

There are exceptions, many of them live in depths where that specific color can not be seen (Red Linkia is one) but even if it isn't toxic it is probably a very finniky eater that will at best just die and rot unless you can fund out (and supply) what it eats. At worst it will nuke your tank, some sea slugs pack a potent punch of toxins.

I would even be careful about how to remove it, lots of toxic animals can release nasties when stressed but do remove it atleast untill you can id it. 

It is possibly a great animal for your tank but odds are very much against it. There are tens of thousands of seaslugs in the oceans. A lot of them are increadibly beautiful, some eat Cyano and Dinoflagelates, and yet you never see them in reef tanks with a couple of exceptions. There are good reasons for this


----------

